# "Abreviacions" de noms



## Sothus

Hola a tothom!

Una pregunteta que segur que trobeu fàcil... 

Pep és el [diminutiu?]  de Josep.

"Diminutiu" és el terme correcte per referir-se a la relació entre les dues paraules? Es diu d'alguna altra manera?

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 

El terme "tècnic" és *hipocorístic*. 
(Més que diminutiu, jo diria que Pep és nom familiar de Josep). 

Salutacions, 
N


----------



## Sothus

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Lexinauta

També es pot dir 'sobrenom'?


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Lexinauta, un plaer veure't per aquí. 

Per a mi _sobrenom _és una altra cosa. Veig que al diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia posa com a exemple de sobrenom "El Cid". Jo així ho entenia també: Pep és el nom familiar de Josep perquè als Joseps se'ls acostuma a dir Pep; El Cid, però, és l'apel·latiu que es donà a una sola persona, un personatge històric en aquest cas: Rodrigo Díaz de Vivar. 

Salutacions, 
N


----------



## NàdiaSR

Estic d'acord amb en Namarne, entenc per sobrenom el que en castellà es diria "apodo".


----------



## Lexinauta

En Namarme, gràcies per la benvinguda, el plaer és meu de compartir amb vosaltres.
Perdoneu-me (els?) meus errors, però vull escriure sensa diccionari.


Jo conec l’us de ‘sobrenombre’ en castellà (encara que nosaltres no hi utilitzem així; per nosaltres és el mateix que ‘apodo’).

Però jo vull saber si col·loquialment també es pot dir ‘sobrenom’ en català, car no crec que ningú digui ‘el meu hipocorístic és Pep’, 'el meu nom familiar és Pep'.

Nadia: per a mi, Namarne ens diu un’altre cosa. Encara que els camps semántics de ‘sobrenombre’ i ‘apodo’ es mesclan un poc. De Ruy Díaz podem dir, en castellá, ‘apodado el Cid’. Com es diu en català? ‘Sobrenomat’?

Un’altre vegada, gràcies.

_PS: tuve que buscar una palabra en el diccionario_.


----------



## Namarne

Lexinauta said:


> Però jo vull saber si col·loquialment també es pot dir ‘sobrenom’ en català, car no crec que ningú digui ‘el meu hipocorístic és Pep’, 'el meu nom familiar és Pep'.


He-he, sí, evidentment. De tota manera, tampoc no es diu "el meu sobrenom és Pep" (crec que és el mateix que en castellà). La gent diria "em diuen Pep", o "tothom em diu Pep", o "Pep pels amics", i si haguessin de fer servir alguna denominació... potser dirien "el meu 'diminutiu' és Pep". Tot això, penso, són formes d'ús populars i, en aquest cas, no gaire precises: Txell és un escurçament de Meritxell, però no sé si és un diminutiu; Vicenteta és un diminutiu de Vicenta, però no és pas un escurçament. (Els mestres són els russos: Ivan-Vania-Vaniushka-Vanienka...) 
Jo potser sí que en diria "nom familiar" de tot plegat.


----------



## Favara

Quant a "apodo", pel sud en diem sempre _malnom_. Clar que pot ser una qüestió dialectal.
_Díaz de Vivar, de malnom "el Cid"_...


----------

